# International Driving Permit and Austria



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, I think I got it now. To drive in Austria I need a big D, a vignette and a bright reflective vest ranging in colors from lime green to hot pink. Then, I should have lots of euros to pay off the cops in case there's something I missed.


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

335i Driver said:


> OK, I think I got it now. To drive in Austria I need a big D, a vignette and a bright reflective vest ranging in colors from lime green to hot pink. Then, I should have lots of euros to pay off the cops in case there's something I missed.


You forgot the most important thing the....:drive:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Jspira said:


> I guess he should have said affix then.
> 
> Legally speaking, for any driving with the EU, you need the letter of the country of registration on the car. So the (D) really is required.


Well, the country of registration of ED cars is the US, not Germany. So, if required, the sticker should really say (USA), not (D) :angel:

I'll check with Bernhard and the ED crew for an official answer, but I suspect many festers have done their ED successfully without the sticker, since I've almost never seen it on any ED cars.


----------



## feelchill (Mar 17, 2006)

the_fox said:


> Well, the country of registration of ED cars is the US, not Germany. So, if required, the sticker should really say (USA), not (D) :angel:
> 
> I'll check with Bernhard and the ED crew for an official answer, but I suspect many festers have done their ED successfully without the sticker, since I've almost never seen it on any ED cars.


What i understand from the previous replies, the "D" sticker and the Viginette or the same ?? We need to affix it on the back window ? :dunno:



Jspira said:


> I guess he should have said affix then.


 - Affix is fixed now!!


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

feelchill said:


> What i understand from the previous replies, the "D" sticker and the Viginette or the same ?? We need to affix it on the back window ? :dunno:


No, they are not the same. The D sticker is an oval that goes on the back of the car (not necessarily on the window). The vignette is a toll sticker and it goes in the front, on the windshield.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

the_fox said:


> No, they are not the same. The D sticker is an oval that goes on the back of the car (not necessarily on the window). The vignette is a toll sticker and it goes in the front, on the windshield.


That was not clear to me - thank goodness I read this thread.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

the_fox said:


> Well, the country of registration of ED cars is the US, not Germany. So, if required, the sticker should really say (USA), not (D) :angel:


That's not even CLOSE to being correct. The country of registration is Germany. How did you even come up with the idea that the cars were registered in the U.S. :dunno:



the_fox said:


> I'll check with Bernhard and the ED crew for an official answer, but I suspect many festers have done their ED successfully without the sticker, since I've almost never seen it on any ED cars.


I think what I've provided IS the official answer. Bernhard is not an expert in EU regulations but they are quite clear so it's easy for anyone who reads them to become an expert. A car that is outside of the country in which it is registered (ahem, that would be GERMANY just to be really clear) requires a country code, such as A or D, unless it has the newer style EU design number plate which has the blue strip on the left with the country code on it.

Since Ausfuhrkennzeichenen don't have the code on them, the code is still required elsewhere. Some E.D.ers have reported being pulled over because they did not have a (D) sticker on.

Clear enough now?


----------



## chaslee (Dec 13, 2002)

So for us to be on the safe side, we should also get a D sticker or magnet if we are traveling outside of Germany. Can someone tell us where to get those? Can we get it at the dealership on the Frankfurt Ring? Thanks.


----------



## cashrevert (Oct 17, 2006)

werent you the one that says i shouldnt believe my ED lady about not needing a international license?


----------



## feelchill (Mar 17, 2006)

Jspira said:


> unless it has the newer style EU design number plate which has the blue strip on the left with the country code on it.
> 
> Clear enough now?


I suppose they give the newer style EU number plate. Any reason why they dont ?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

feelchill said:


> I suppose they give the newer style EU number plate. Any reason why they dont ?


The Ausfuhrkennzeichenen are not standard-sized plates to begin with and are for export (hence Ausfuhr).

Why they don't have a country code at this point is unknown.

I believe Mercedes gives customers a magnetic (D) sticker - they used to, not sure if they do.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

chaslee said:


> So for us to be on the safe side, we should also get a D sticker or magnet if we are traveling outside of Germany. Can someone tell us where to get those? Can we get it at the dealership on the Frankfurt Ring? Thanks.


I would get the magnetic (D) - in fact I have one and bring it with me for each delivery. It costs a few more euro than the stickers; the other choice is to put the sticker on your rear windshield in the lower left corner.

The magnet has not been found to scratch the car's paint btw.


----------



## choatie88 (Jan 26, 2007)

Where do we buy the (D) sticker/magnet?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

choatie88 said:


> Where do we buy the (D) sticker/magnet?


 Any Tankstelle on the Autobahn or prob. others as well (Tankstelle = filling station)


----------



## cheaptrick (Jan 16, 2007)

International drivers permit. Does anyone know if they are needed for driving in Switzerland, Italy and France? Cheap


----------



## DavidNY (Feb 18, 2006)

the_fox said:


> Well, the country of registration of ED cars is the US, not Germany. So, if required, the sticker should really say (USA), not (D)
> 
> .


Are you for real? :dunno:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Jspira said:


> That's not even CLOSE to being correct. The country of registration is Germany. How did you even come up with the idea that the cars were registered in the U.S. :dunno:
> 
> I think what I've provided IS the official answer. Bernhard is not an expert in EU regulations but they are quite clear so it's easy for anyone who reads them to become an expert. A car that is outside of the country in which it is registered (ahem, that would be GERMANY just to be really clear) requires a country code, such as A or D, unless it has the newer style EU design number plate which has the blue strip on the left with the country code on it.
> 
> ...


I don't know about your cars, but mine WILL be registered in the US. The German registration is just temporary. Clear now?

And I'm sorry if this will hurt your ego, but your opinion is about as "official" as your "Official" European Delivery Wall Calendar. :eeps:

Instead, since you failed to provide it, here is an official document which mentions the requirement for "a nationality sign", but it does not say it has to be "D" or that it needs to match the registration country, as you suggest. - Side note, funny that their language says you should "fix" this sign to your vehicle 

If you can provide a less ambiguous language of the "EU regulations" you refer to, please do so freely. I will keep an open mind on this issue, but I expect actual facts, not just your "official" words. :angel:


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

DavidNY said:


> Are you for real? :dunno:


I know you tend to take it personally when people disagree with JSpira. But unless you have something constructive to say, you're just wasting bandwidth. :dunno:


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Funny, I have been reading MANY people's ED reports here for a few years and *this thread *is the FIRST time I have ever seen a mention of a "D" sticker or magnet being required when driving your car outside of Germany. I have seen NUMEROUS images of people's ED cars and I have never seen any "D" stickers/magnets on people's cars.

Seriously, is the required "D" sticker something new??? Why is this even being mentioned now?? I mean, I have always known about the vignette, but all of a sudden we now need something different??

Cheers,


----------



## HWF (Nov 29, 2006)

I simply decided to take my chances. I drove from Munich to Salzburg this past Saturday. On the Autobahn, at or near the border, there was traffic congestion, and I noticed several fuel stops and other buildings. I saw a sign or two that mentioned vignettes, and by the time I realized that I was upposed to stop there and purchase the sticker and vests for me and my wife, I was already a mile down the road. I suppose I could have turned back, and purchased the items. But it all seemed so silly at the time. In any event, we continued on into Salzburg. I did look at the cars in the parking lot with German plates, to see if they were displaying vignettes or the oval D's. I saw nothing, and so I felt comfortable. I suppose if I were in an accident, or otherwise stopped by the police for some reason, they would have cause to penalize me in some manner.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

the_fox said:


> here is an official document which mentions the requirement for "a nationality sign", but it does not say it has to be "D" or that it needs to match the registration country, as you suggest. - Side note, funny that their language says you should "fix" this sign to your vehicle


From the Zoll website:

"If the official plate of the vehicle is a Euro- plate (these are marked with a nationality sign of the Member State of registration on the left), no additional nationality sign is required."

The Zoll plates we get for ED are "Euro" plates, right? That means no window stickers, and no "D" magnets required.

So, before entering Austria, you should have:
1. IDP
2. Austrian vignette (about 7.70EUR, and must be attached to the windshield)
3. Reflective safety vests for driver and passengers.


----------



## BillLumberg (Mar 30, 2006)

maande10 said:


> So, before entering Austria, you should have:
> 1. IDP
> 2. Austrian vignette (about 7.70EUR, and must be attached to the windshield)
> 3. Reflective safety vests for driver and passengers.


How much are the safety vests in Europe? Can I buy a couple here and bring them along, or do they have to meet some Euro code?


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

maande10 said:


> From the Zoll website:
> 
> "If the official plate of the vehicle is a Euro- plate (these are marked with a nationality sign of the Member State of registration on the left), no additional nationality sign is required."
> 
> ...


Recent updates:

The plates on ED cars do *not* have the required "D", so technically you need to add an oval D plate when outside of Germany. We made a dash to the border to take advantage of cheaper Austrian gas prices, stopping only to pick up a vignette and two vests. When I did remember later about the D plate, we never found one for sale.

We were stopped leaving a rest area on the A2 about one-hour south of Vienna several days later. We were asked for "Papiers bitte"--explicitly for the registration and our passports, but not for my drivers license from Calif. or the IDL. The officers did look into the X3, so maybe they saw the vests, but they did not ask about them.

And, for those of you thinking of cheating Austria out of its vignette money: *there were checks on almost every Autobahn *when leaving Austria to any of Italy, Slovenia, and Slovakia to insure that each vehicle had a valid vignette.


----------



## MrBones (Oct 26, 2007)

Just got back from ED: Drove in Austria and Italy as well as Germany.
1. Both the Welt personnel (where I used my credit to buy a vest) and Rolf told me to only buy 1 vest (I had planned to buy two). If we did stop, they said to have my wife just move off the road to a place of safety or stay in the car. They both scoffed at the idea of needing two. This surprised me. 
2. You need the vignette (toll sticker), specifically placed on the right side of the front windshield for driving on the Austrian autobahn. At one entrance, there was a "funnel" (3 lanes down to one) and a cop standing there specifically eyeing the windshields (standing on the right) as we rolled by. Glad I had it.
3. I had purchased a magnetic "D" and was told again by Rolf and the Welters that it was no longer necessary, even if I left Germany.. The license plate was a 2 week temp plate and distinguished me as a tourist. I stuck it on anyway.
4. The AAA international license helps translate your U.S. license for the police and I still think it's a good idea. The more legit I.D. I can show a cop in a foreign land who's suspecting me of breaking their laws, the better.
5. And, yes, I'm the idiot that left his license at home in the scanner! I was able to print out my license info online and hoped that the IDL along with this info might help if I was stopped. Then I drove very carefully!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

`


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

rjmill said:


> Just got back from ED: Drove in Austria and Italy as well as Germany.
> 1. Both the Welt personnel (where I used my credit to buy a vest) and Rolf told me to only buy 1 vest (I had planned to buy two). If we did stop, they said to have my wife just move off the road to a place of safety or stay in the car. They both scoffed at the idea of needing two. This surprised me.
> 2. You need the vignette (toll sticker), specifically placed on the right side of the front windshield for driving on the Austrian autobahn. At one entrance, there was a "funnel" (3 lanes down to one) and a cop standing there specifically eyeing the windshields (standing on the right) as we rolled by. Glad I had it.
> 3. I had purchased a magnetic "D" and was told again by Rolf and the Welters that it was no longer necessary, even if I left Germany.. The license plate was a 2 week temp plate and distinguished me as a tourist. I stuck it on anyway.
> ...


I spent 3 weeks driving 3400 miles (5500 km) throught Germany, Austria, Solvenia, Hungary, Slovakia, Poland, and Czech Republic in a rental car. It had the "D" sticker, but nothing else. I did not have a vest, no international driving permit/license, no autobahn toll stickers, etc. I got nothing except my CA drivers license. Nobody ever stopped me. In fact, I passed through and paid the tunnel tolls through the Alps between Austria and Slovenia without anyone mentioning to me the EU autobahn toll requirements. Guess I got away with murder?


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

Dave 330i said:


> I spent 3 weeks driving 3400 miles (5500 km) throught Germany, Austria, Solvenia, Hungary, Slovakia, Poland, and Czech Republic in a rental car. It had the "D" sticker, but nothing else. I did not have a vest, no international driving permit/license, no autobahn toll stickers, etc. I got nothing except my CA drivers license. Nobody ever stopped me. In fact, I passed through and paid the tunnel tolls through the Alps between Austria and Slovenia without anyone mentioning to me the EU autobahn toll requirements. Guess I got away with murder?


The fines are pretty steep. You must pay 120 EUR on the spot to the polizei. If you can't, then you are referred to court, where the minimum fine is 400 EUR, and can go as high as 4000 EUR. You got really lucky.

Did you know about the vignette before you entered Austria?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

maande10 said:


> The fines are pretty steep. You must pay 120 EUR on the spot to the polizei. If you can't, then you are referred to court, where the minimum fine is 400 EUR, and can go as high as 4000 EUR. You got really lucky.
> 
> Did you know about the vignette before you entered Austria?


Yes, I read all about it. You can get it at the mini marts gas stations along the way.  There are tolls in Hungary on the M1, 3, 5, 7 as well. Next April, I'm going back for a month. I'll going to pack very lightly and use the rail pass instead. There are definitely disadvantages taking the trains, but they are much more relaxing.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

I know that most 'festers have been successful in purchasing the vest and the Austrian vignette at just about any gas station that they have stopped at, but during my ED last year, I was only able to get them at the third gas station I went to. The first gas station I stopped at was really close to the Munich BMW plant. Rolf, who did the factory tour that I was on, gave me directions to it. But the gas station did not have either the vest or the Austrian vignette. After getting on the autobahn and heading towards the border, I got off at one of the exits and followed signs to another gas station (about 1 km off the autohan). It too did not have either the vest or the vignette. I was finally able to get the vest and the Austrian vignette at a mini-mart at one of the rest stops on the autobahn.

Perhaps I was unlucky in that I happened to pick the only two gas stations in Germany that do not sell the vest and Austrian vignette! But I just wanted to let 'festers know that there may be a gas station or two that do not carry these items!


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

CarSwami said:


> I know that most 'festers have been successful in purchasing the vest and the Austrian vignette at just about any gas station that they have stopped at, but during my ED last year, I was only able to get them at the third gas station I went to. The first gas station I stopped at was really close to the Munich BMW plant. Rolf, who did the factory tour that I was on, gave me directions to it. But the gas station did not have either the vest or the Austrian vignette. After getting on the autobahn and heading towards the border, I got off at one of the exits and followed signs to another gas station (about 1 km off the autohan). It too did not have either the vest or the vignette. I was finally able to get the vest and the Austrian vignette at a mini-mart at one of the rest stops on the autobahn.
> 
> Perhaps I was unlucky in that I happened to pick the only two gas stations in Germany that do not sell the vest and Austrian vignette! But I just wanted to let 'festers know that there may be a gas station or two that do not carry these items!


I don't think anyone said you could get them at "any gas station in Germany." You can get them at gas stations "near the Austrian border in Germany." If I ran a gas station in Munich, I wouldn't bother stocking that stuff because it's not likely that customers would want it.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I knew about the vignette but not about the D sticker/magnet. We left Garmisch for the Black Forest and the route that the Nav took us on had us driving briefly through Austria. I stopped at the border going into Austria and had my husband run into the tankstelle to buy the vignette. He was told *by the people selling the vignettes* that the vignette was unnecessary for the route we were following. I don't know at what point we crossed back into Germany because (1) I didn't see any signs and (2) we took some awfully small side roads at times (read: we got lost a couple of times). I was not intentially trying to skate on buying the vignette (and I did have my IDL). We were never on the autobahn while in Austria.


----------



## maande10 (Nov 17, 2007)

SusieBelle said:


> I knew about the vignette but not about the D sticker/magnet. We left Garmisch for the Black Forest and the route that the Nav took us on had us driving briefly through Austria. I stopped at the border going into Austria and had my husband run into the tankstelle to buy the vignette. He was told *by the people selling the vignettes* that the vignette was unnecessary for the route we were following. I don't know at what point we crossed back into Germany because (1) I didn't see any signs and (2) we took some awfully small side roads at times (read: we got lost a couple of times). I was not intentially trying to skate on buying the vignette (and I did have my IDL). We were never on the autobahn while in Austria.


Correct. The vignette is only required on the Austrian autobahn and controlled access highways. On local and rural roads, it's not needed. For most people going to Austria, the vignette is needed.


----------



## CarSwami (Oct 2, 2005)

maande10 said:


> I don't think anyone said you could get them at "any gas station in Germany." You can get them at gas stations "near the Austrian border in Germany." If I ran a gas station in Munich, I wouldn't bother stocking that stuff because it's not likely that customers would want it.


You have a valid point!:thumbup:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

We went to ADAC in Munich and purchased the vignettes there with no added fees. Also purchased two vests with BMW logo using the credit at the Welt gift shop. If anything else, they make for great souvenirs  

The international driving license is a courtesy and I believe a requirements for certain countries. Easy enough to get one through AAA - and yet another souvenir :thumbup:


----------

